# shape after puppies??



## petespoiled (Jun 4, 2011)

after a female has puppies i know they tend to sag some from nursing.. will the sagging go away with some condition training? if so will it all go away or will there still be some sagging.. im not breeding, no intentions, went to a kennel and the females were sagging, almost wore out looking.. wasnt sure if it was just they way it is or lack of care for them after.. thank u


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I can't help much but I think some dogs just get saggy. my bitch nursed for about6-7 weeks also the sly feeings when I was not watching for a further 2 or 3weeks. Shes tucked right back up. Thats only 1 litter though im sure things would be diffrent with more litters.

Sorry I can't help more


----------



## petespoiled (Jun 4, 2011)

thanks for the help.. the female s there looked so pitiful, maybe it was just me.. they just seem to look the same after


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

A bitch having puppies puts so much stress onthe mother physically and mentally. Its so so hard to maintain a nursing bitch and keep her in healthy condition. It sounds like they have not been looking after the bitches as well as they should if they are looking terrible!
Something alot of people don't realise when having pups.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Sounds like the bitch has not had the proper exercise and also could be that they let the pups nurse from her too long.You should only let the pups nurse for about 4 weeks.Then there's several things you can do to help her teets go back up along with some proper exercise.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It depends on the female and conditions. If its a whole kennel of saggy dogs, I would say over breeding or lack of exercise ( or a combination of both). If it is just one dog it may just be her. Like with humans some women get their figures back better and faster than others. 

My female DuMae for instance looked perfectly normal about 3 days after taking her pups off lol. Not because any thing I did, she just has always stayed in great shape.

On the other hand I have seen females bred once, and be well cared for and sag forever.

The condition before had makes a difference too. Overweight dogs have a harder time losing the excess than a dog who is in fit condition before hand.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

dixieland said:


> Then there's several things you can do to help her teets go back up along with some proper exercise.


ooh ooh like what ??


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lol.I don't remember off the top of my head.Let me go find the thread.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

For starters cutting back the food right as they wean so that mom dries up fast helps a lot.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I've heard of that and then cutting back water too.But there was also a thread where someone gave some good advice about something you can massage on them.I think... I tried finding it but couldn't after going back about 7 pages in the health section.It wasn't too long ago.


----------

